
Sugar in fruit juice may raise risk of cancer - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/jul/10/sugar-in-fruit-juice-may-raise-risk-of-cancer-study-finds
======
cr0sh
> Sugar in fruit juice may raise risk of cancer

So - in short - "Sugar MAY raise RISK of cancer"...?

I bet breathing the air while sitting in traffic does worse for you.

But honestly - what and how much are we really talking about?

Due to the way things are phrased, and how people don't really understand
probabilities, these kinds of articles seem more to be fear mongering to sell
papers and advertisements than anything else.

What stands out in my mind is the "simple" examples - for some reason, always
using cancer as the thing - given for Bayes theorem:

[https://betterexplained.com/articles/an-intuitive-and-
short-...](https://betterexplained.com/articles/an-intuitive-and-short-
explanation-of-bayes-theorem/)

...and when you work out the numbers, rather than the scary numbers you see in
these kinds of articles, you find that the actual changes in percentages,
mathematically, are so small as to be laughable.

Or maybe I'm conflating two things that have nothing to do with each other?

The dead-simple fact is, none of us are getting out of this alive.

Enjoy your life, don't become a sugar-abstaining ascetic for the low-probable
chance to live an extra day, if that. But don't consume candy bars as a
wholesome diet, either. Everything in moderation, including moderation, as the
old saw goes.

------
ilaksh
I think this is important research because many people seem to think that
fruit juices or smoothies are healthy. If it's largely fruit then it's also
largely sugar. And just because the sugar comes from fruit doesn't make it
healthy.

I'm not trying to say there is anything wrong with having it once or twice a
week though. Just that drinking a smoothie every day is going to work against
people who may think it is healthy. If you are in your twenties and very
active it may be pretty hard to see any negative effects of anything though.
Which is partly why the myth of the delicious healthy fruit smoothie keeps on
-- because healthy active young people can often eat or drink whatever they
want and not see any obvious consequences.

